# who sells the best looking 15 inch rallye 2 wheels ?



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i want to change my 14 inch rallys to 15 inch and put some bigger rubber on my 67 gto, i guess 15 x 8 rallyes.....i remember seeing some advetized that looked real nice , i see the ones ames and year one have.....but are there other places that might have them?, thanks


----------



## Uly49 (Jan 27, 2011)

fiesta62 said:


> hi, i want to change my 14 inch rallys to 15 inch and put some bigger rubber on my 67 gto, i guess 15 x 8 rallyes.....i remember seeing some advetized that looked real nice , i see the ones ames and year one have.....but are there other places that might have them?, thanks



"Wheel Vintiques"....I have worked with them several times and they do a good job....559-251-6957**
Scott...


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Summit also has 15" rallys. At least they did last time I looked. I think they're repro's but I'm not sure.


----------



## orelog (Dec 21, 2011)

I am going to be selling a set of stock 14" Rally ll wheels in the near future, just in case someone is interested.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Specialty Wheels
Home page


----------



## wvmtnman (Jun 30, 2011)

I had a set of 15 x 8 Rally II's on my 67 GTO. Every time I went down a slight incline and turned my wheel sharply, the tires would rub against the fender. I found myself driving in a way that avoided sharp turns. After a driving season, I put the 14 x 6 Rally I's back on. 
Brian


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

wvmtnman said:


> I had a set of 15 x 8 Rally II's on my 67 GTO. Every time I went down a slight incline and turned my wheel sharply, the tires would rub against the fender. I found myself driving in a way that avoided sharp turns. After a driving season, I put the 14 x 6 Rally I's back on.
> Brian


bit of bad luck there it dont sound good, i custom ordered the chrome rally 2 wheels but only 15 x 7 for front with 4.5 inch back space.....i got 15 x 8 for rear with 5.5 inch back space, picking up tomorrow they just arrived....got to figure out what tyres now and hope it all fits with no rubbing....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I hear good things about Specialty Wheel. I'm planning to go that route for the wheels for my drag radials. Another advantage is that they're U.S. made.

On the front end I'd go 15X7 with 4.25" back-spacing. That's what I currently have on the Beast and they're VERY close to rubbing in turns. 15x8's would probably need at least 5" of back spacing to clear the bottom edges of the fenders, but that might make them rub somewhere else.

Bear


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> I hear good things about Specialty Wheel. I'm planning to go that route for the wheels for my drag radials. Another advantage is that they're U.S. made.
> 
> On the front end I'd go 15X7 with 4.25" back-spacing. That's what I currently have on the Beast and they're VERY close to rubbing in turns. 15x8's would probably need at least 5" of back spacing to clear the bottom edges of the fenders, but that might make them rub somewhere else.
> 
> Bear


well i got my wheels and am going to try different tyres on tomorrow to see what works....starting with 275 on the rear...and work from there....front probably 235....


----------

